# PDC depth gauge



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those who follow my posts know I'm not a stickler for extreme precision and with most of my projects I only need PDC accuracy. (PDC= Pretty Darn Close). The SC50 and profile bits I use for sign making need to be set at about 3/32" and 3/16" — 1/4" respectively and I was having a hard time setting the depth easily and consistently.

A few days ago my friend Jim (Chessnut2) sent me a concept for a depth setting gauge he was working on and it really piqued my interest. Although I modified his design to suit my needs, the credit for this little measuring jig goes to him.

I used a forstner bit to drill holes to the depths I use most often in a piece of maple and then trimmed the jig on each side so each hole had an open side. This is easier to understand in the photos.

The finished jig provides a Go/No-Go measuring device that sits flat on the router base and can be slid back and forth against the bit to set the depth until it just clears the edge of the gauge (bottom of the hole).

I made mine with 3/32", 3/16", 1/4", and 5/16" depths. With this simple system you can make a gauge for any depth you use frequently and where PDC is accurate enough.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...
do you rent out your brain...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool idea Oliver


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Neat, Oliver.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thinking maybe a octagon version with 8 areas to check depth with . Or maybe don't overthink this and have two lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great idea Oliver. I agree with your PDC philosophy. I still see too many members lamenting being 2 or 3 thou out on something. I don't know if I can even see a 3 thou error anymore even if was looking for it.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Utterly BRILLIANT!

I have been watching some videos on YouTube by 



, and he is a firm believer in PDC. He says you enjoy woodworking so much more when you don't spend all that time measuring and remeasuring. That said, he has some nifty little tricks to get things done quickly, and "accurately enough," to enjoy doing them. 

This little gadget fits the bill perfectly, especially for me, who has been worrying about getting my depths "exactly right," with no clue how to make it faster or easier.

A BIG gold star for the day, right in the middle of your forehead! (That was how my first-grade teacher would reward us for doing or learning something well lo, those many decades ago...)

~M


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oliver, what the heck is that? Just a piece of drill rod, ground to a point?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Moz said:


> Utterly BRILLIANT!
> 
> I have been watching some videos on YouTube
> 
> ~M


thanks Mos...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and all this time...


.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Oliver, what the heck is that? Just a piece of drill rod, ground to a point?


No, Dan, it's a poor photo of a 1/4" shank Whiteside solid carbide 90º v groove bit.


----------

